# Just finished



## jarmst4 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just finished a new pokie cage. Wanted to show off the nice conversion lids I got from jungle box. Great stuff and coco fiber BG.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Low (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice....looks great...ive used about 60 of those conversion kits from junglebox for my pums...

Be careful with that no-see-um top vent panel, its amazing at keeping FF's inside but a curious spider would be able to easily tear thru it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you ever had any problems with the vent with spiders? I was impressed, shipping took a while so he hooked me up with some free stuff. Will order some more for sure.


----------



## Low (Jun 3, 2012)

I havnt used them for spiders because Ive been worried about them chewing thru...ive seen big ones chew holes in alum screen...i thought about replacing the screen with acrylic with holes drilled in it tho...

Seeing yours done up like that looks 100 precent better than acrylic vert kits...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was doing my own out of acrylic and ended up having some hinges pop off of a fat tail enclosure. So I started getting paranoid about the ones on my pokie cages. I was having problems with it warping a bit anyways. I hate cutting that crap, so much goes into making these things sometimes it's easier just to buy it.


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 3, 2012)

I always get a new pokie for fathers day so I am making an extra one just in case. Hehe. My wife is awesome. 




Good to go.  Glue gun, moss, coffee, smokes. Heh.


----------



## Walk Alone (Jun 5, 2012)

Those are really nice.  I like enclosures that open wide like that so you can get your hands in easily when you need to.  

Nice.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 5, 2012)

haha.. smokes make the enclosures look better honestly lol.. 
I know when i do them, i will rush through them... but i find that if i can do it while smoking, i take more time on them and everythin works out. 
Those look real nice Btw.. makes me wanna make some new ones


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice!  I want to make a real nice enclosure for my versicolor when it's full grown.  I think that's going to be the only T ill go all out for, though.  haha  I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Put a Fasciata in the 2nd one I made. It was fun rehousing her... She is crazy. 



They look pretty good side by side. Got them all ghetto rigged with tape until I have time to cut some acrylic to go over the screen.


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Got another conversion lid, just finished a new one up.


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Also did an exo terra split for my last 2 burrowers. 








Made the rocks with pink foam and some grout. Detailed them with my dremel tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice, those enclosures look like home to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

Thay are very nice enclosure designs. I was tinking something along thay lines when my Avic becomes a juvie or sub adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patrick conran (Aug 25, 2012)

Where would I got too purchase the conversion kits you guys are talking about in this thread?? These tanks look amazing I'd love to do the same to my 5 gallon tanks I have laying around!!


----------



## jarmst4 (Aug 26, 2012)

It says where they were bought.


----------



## kev48584 (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you use that foam for humid environments? is that how you used the coco background in your cages?? just foam and added silicone or something on top and then add the coco fiber? can anyone make this any more clear please i'm a little lost :/ i want to use this for my singapore blue tarantula which i will need to rehouse in a few months and was wondering if this foam is okay with humidity?


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 11, 2012)

The great stuff is fine in humidity. I use titebond III wood glue, not silicone for the eco earth. Silicone always leaves too many bald spots.  You have to get # 3, it's the one that is water proof. You can get it at home depot.  This is what the dart frog guys use and those enclosures are sopping wet. It will hold up forever. Just make sure you cut a piece of foam to fit in the aquarium. Then put the great stuff on top. It will not stick to the glass by itself.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks fancy.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just got 15 slings rehoused. What a pain. Just got a case of new amac boxes. I love those for slings. 








A. Urticans



A fat t. Gigas



A. Purpurpea

Also housed some p. subfusca, a. Minatrix and some p. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 22, 2012)

When using the titebond method, do you mix it with the peat and apply, or put the glue directly on the bg, then cover with peat? I've seen froggers do it both ways, and as I just got a gallon of glue, I figure Id ask your opinion before testing the waters myself.

Also, in one of the earlier pics I notice your P. subfusca enclosure is brightly lit. Does it bother your T's a lot? Just curious because Im wanting to plant some of my tanks and that requires additional lighting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like to put the Eco earth in a big bowl and pour glue in as I mix it. Just kind of eyeball it, not really any ratio I've come up with. I'll put a layer of dirt, some glue, dirt, glue. Get enough so when you squeeze the dirt some glue will come out of it. Then just pat it on. If you mixed it strong enough it will stick right away. The only downside to it is you have to wait for at least a week to dry. It's worth it though. I just have regular bulbs above my tanks, they don't really care.  Don't have any ts in live planted tanks. The 6500k bulbs I use on the live planted tanks are super bright, so I could see it upsetting them.


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 16, 2012)

New case of amac boxes! Have to rehouse about 10 spiders today. Mostly slings, but do have to get a Juvie p. regalis and adult h. Maculata into some new enclosures. My Maculata has to be the meanest damn spider I've ever owned. She is about to give me hell. 







Ready to go with the vents installed.


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to be using my wife's bathroom to get everything ready. It's too damn cold and windy to go out in my shop today. She's at work so can't yell at me until later.


----------



## XrustyjamesX (Dec 29, 2012)

Where did you get the small screen vents from?
Sorry if it was discussed, I missed it if it was...


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Roundvents.com. Lots of different styles and sizes.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 29, 2012)

Dude, be careful!  Wives have a powerful feeding response when the powder room is compromised!:laugh:


----------



## SirCupaTea (Jan 31, 2013)

What dimensions are the amac boxes and the vents?


----------



## jarmst4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Those are 4"x7" with 1" vents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirCupaTea (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a ton!


jarmst4 said:


> Those are 4"x7" with 1" vents.


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 1, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Dude, be careful!  Wives have a powerful feeding response when the powder room is compromised!:laugh:


I would love to walk into my bathroom and see that!

On topic...I like what you did with the nano tank. I have the same size for my A. avic and I love it


----------



## Palespider (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing enclosures, great work! Mind if I ask where you get your fake plants? The only ones I could find locally were... really fake... looking... c.c


----------



## jarmst4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. I get the fake plants at the dollar store or Walmart. Those name brand plants are too expensive.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 19, 2013)

3 new 12x8 exo Terras almost ready to go.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 19, 2013)

18x18 exo terra ready for plants. Think I'm going to try my hand on some dart frogs with this one.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Apr 25, 2013)

Makes me look like a piker.....Absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## Fossa (Apr 25, 2013)

SamuraiSid said:


> Also, in one of the earlier pics I notice your P. subfusca enclosure is brightly lit. Does it bother your T's a lot? Just curious because Im wanting to plant some of my tanks and that requires additional lighting.


I'm experimenting with a planted p.subfusca tank at the moment, no extra lights and just indirect sunlight and so far the plants seem to be doing ok (at least the cuttings have rooted now) I'm using Ficus pumila and Tradescantia albiflora (aka creeping fig and wandering jew respectively). These are both hardy quick growing climbers and will root into backdrops given chance but need regular trimming to keep them going overboard. This is in a 10 gal tank and i'm working on a 20gal at the moment and planting them straight into the backdrop as hanging plants to see how they take. will be adding pics in a thread soon once i've actually added the spider lol

in short ....check on the plant type to see if they require extra lighting lol


----------



## Galluch13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Your enclosures look great! My H. Mac is a little demon too, she makes me nervous when I have to rehouse her lol.


----------



## jarmst4 (May 28, 2013)

Some new live planted enclosures.


----------



## josh_r (May 31, 2013)

been doing some research on dendroboard??  these are dart frog viv designs and techniques.


----------

